# LPG regulator needed Alicante area..any ideas?



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Since filling up our LPG tank in Motril we have had backfiring noise whenever we try to use the hot water or heating on gas.
We think changing the regulator might help. 
Does anyone know of a place in the Alicante area where we could get it checked out please?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

One in Murcia, not far from you

Caravanas Navarro

Tlf. 968 25 45 54 - Fax. 968 26 63 53
Carretera Santa Catalina, km 1
MURCIA - ESPAÑA


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Gas regulator*

Try here...Caravanas Ferrero Alicante
These are google earth GPS
38.385399 -0.449754


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try Caravanas Ferrero first as it's almost on our way. the satnav tells me 45 mins.
Than you both for a swift response.


----------

